

At McDonald's in Japan, French Fries Are Causing All Sorts of Chaos - vsloo
http://m.kotaku.com/5955694/at-mcdonalds-in-japan-french-fries-are-causing-all-sorts-of-chaos?fb_action_ids=10101181982015850&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%5B363997710356155%5D&action_type_map=%5B%22og.likes%22%5D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D

======
vxNsr
Old link, still really weird.

------
aj
And it adds WHAT to HN?

